# wanted: info for lil indy speedway in spartanburg



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey guys I am looking for info on lil indy speedway in spartanburg sc. Looking for practice schedule race schedule and rules and regs any help would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

Check your pm,s! Double Deuce Decals 864-804-9899 also on facebook.


----------

